# Round Bottom Jar - Help Identifying Source



## ad4jf (Jul 8, 2020)

I've been tasked with finding jars similar enough to these that we can replace those that have broken. Pictures below of individual jar along with measurements, and the rack that jars go in.  Perhaps this was a candy jar?  I've searched and searched and hope experts on this site may be able to help. We are even ok with purchasing new jars but round bottom is a must.  Any information GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 8, 2020)

Maybe you could use the glass cover for an anniversary clock?  Looks to be about the right size & shape.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 9, 2020)




----------

